# bottle baby suddenly won't eat



## vincandtricia

I have a Boer doeling, 6 weeks old tomorrow, that I have been bottle feeding since she was born. (She was born too weak to stand, so her mother left her) started with mother's milk by syringe, then a day of electrolytes and nutridrench when she got scours. i moved to whole goat milk, then transitioned her to whole milk when she was 2 weeks old and she has always been a good eater. Introduced fresh hay early and often, but no interest., same with goat feed.Today she ate grass for the 1st time. But this week she has been refusing milk. A few times this week she has eaten with gusto, other times she's eaten after I get her started, but too often she won't eat at all. Her consumption this week is the lowest yet, lower than when she was a week old. Her energy level seems ok and she's not dehydrated, but I am worried. i don't raise goats or know much beyond what i have researched. Is there something I'm missing or something I can do? Or am I worrying for nothing? Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## nancy d

How much and oftenare you feeding? 
Any baking soda and/ or probiotics in her bottles?
Hows her poo?


----------



## vincandtricia

She was down to 4 feedings last week. Since she started resisting the bottle, she was eating 3 times at most, yesterday only once. Her average weekly intake has been around 60 oz, building as she got older and stronger. I haven't added any baking soda, but have given her probiotic paste twice...once when she went back on milk after straight electrolytes, and once after her 1st visit to her herd because she was stressed. Her poo seems normal. I just tried to feed her and she runs at the bottle like she wants it but like she can't figure out how to latch on. When I try to restrain her to get the bottle in her mouth and get her started, she really fights. It's coming up on 24 hours since she has eaten and I'm really worried.


----------



## SalteyLove

Are you positive she has pooped recently? Constipation comes to mind.

Are you being careful of the temperature of the bottle? Did you change anything at all - the nipple, the bottle, your hand cream? Is there a bright light in her face when she goes to eat? Can you tickle her bum like a doe would?

You can try an injection of B-complex to stimulate appetite but sounds like she wants the bottle. And an enema if you are not sure on the poop.

Have you taken a good look inside her mouth - cleft pallet or anything else going on in there?

You can try some honey or something else sweet on the nipple.

If she isn't dehydrated she must be drinking water quite well - I believe at this age you could try switching her milk to a bucket instead of a bottle?


----------



## ksalvagno

What is her temp? Is she pooping and peeing ok? Is she eating anything other than the bottle?


----------



## happybleats

I agree....I would start by getting her temp and a shot of both b complex and cd antitoxin...check her tummy..is it hard or sunken? when is the last time you have seen her poop?


----------



## vincandtricia

She pooped this morning and is peeing normally, though she doesn't drink water. I've not taken her temp but she feels normal. I did change her bottle last week. I switched back to her old bottle this morning, and tried a litle warm milk in a bowl but no joy. Her stomach appears normal, but she's starting to act anxious every time she sees the bottle. Can a vet give her those shots? Sadly, the weather is terrible today, so she isn't outside trying out other stuff.


----------



## ksalvagno

It is not making sense. Have you checked the inside of her mouth to be sure all is ok? I would also get that temp.


----------



## vincandtricia

I don't see anything glaringly wrong in her mouth, like cuts or sores. She's chewing anything she can get her mouth on, though, with more determination than usual. Could she be teething or have a tooth issue? Sorry if this is a stupid question. I have dogs and cats, but haven't had a goat in 30+ years, and then my dad took care of them. Once my husband gets home I'll try to get her to a vet or a knowledgeable farmer for temp and those shots. And I agree, it just doesn't add up. Beyond a few mouthful of grass, she hasn't had anything in 26 hours...so where are her energy, poo, and pee coming from? 

I really appreciate everyone's help and advice! Her 1st week and a half was really touch and go and I thought, over and over, that I was going to lose her. I'm sure not going to give up now.


----------



## happybleats

A bottle baby only refuses a bottle for s few reasons...constipation and illness do do infection or toxicity.....use a digital thermometer ..insert just the tip or so and see what her temp i...101.5-103.5 is normal range..

How much milk per day is she getting and in how many bottles...
was her poop normal? small berries?


----------



## vincandtricia

she's been averaging about 60 oz or more a week. initially she was eating almost hourly, then 5 times a day, then 4. This past week (her calendar is Tuesday to Monday), she wouldn't eat more than three times a day and only averaged 49 ounces. Her poop has been normal, clumps of berries. 
We take her for visits to her herd to try to integrate her and get her browsing, but she's been uninterested. Two days ago, we brought an older kid to our yard for a little while and our girl finally started mimicking. 
Yesterday was the 1st time she actually ingested anything green, just a few bites. it finally stopped raining today so i let her graze for about 2 hours and she really went to town, ate as enthusiastically as her herd. When i brought her back in, she went straight to her bed and nestled down. Seems awfully young, but maybe she's just ready to start weaning? 
This is sad to admit, but i don't own a thermometer. i will get one and try to take her temp, as much as that scares me. I will keep a close eye on her potty habits and get her in for those injections and to get her mouth checked out. 
Thank you all so much for the support and the ideas!


----------



## ksalvagno

How much do you feed per bottle? The 60 oz per week is very confusing because that wouldn't be much at all per day.


----------



## vincandtricia

sorry, I write down what she eats at every feeding (usually between 14 and 20 ounces per bottle) then calculate the average daily amount at the end of every week, so that's the number that popped into my head. Not counting the 1st week when she was at death's door and this past week, she averaged 59 ounces a day


----------



## ksalvagno

How much are you feeding her now?


----------



## still

I have triplet kids that are 6 weeks old and am feeding them 20oz twice per day.........they are eating grain and hay as well as grazing and this has been sufficient for them. I'm wondering if you are overfeeding her?


----------



## vincandtricia

She started refusing to eat on Tuesday the 8th, so i've been offering 20 oz hourly. She has eaten: 

8th - 38 ounces in 3 feedings
9th - 33 ounces in 2 feedings
10th- 58 ounces in 3 feedings
11th- 56 ounces in 3 feedings
12th- 38 ounces in 2 feedings
13th- 58 ounces in 3 feedings
14th- 20 ounces in 1 feeding, 2 hours of grazing, 6 ml nutridrench


----------



## vincandtricia

sorry, the grazing and nutridrench was today


----------



## vincandtricia

I very well might be overfeeding her. Until today, she wouldn't eat anything but milk. She's significantly smaller and more awkward than her brother who stayed with mom and thrived, so i was loathe to cut back as long as she was eager to eat. She didn't stand for 4 days, but when she did, it was to jump and try to run. She seems to like to skip transitions (and scare me!). Maybe i should have her checked and get the injections mentioned and then just follow her lead if she doesn't seem to be suffering?


----------



## happybleats

she is being over fed...milk sits in her gut undigested and becomes toxic...

weigh her and multiply that by 16 to get her weight in OZ then multiply that by 10-12% to get how much PER DAY she needs...then divide that into 3-4 feedings...

for now..stop all milk...let her tummy digest...she needs CD Antitoxin to kill the toxicity building..once she is feeling better.....re introduce the milk as the proper amounts..


----------



## vincandtricia

Wow, she's 17 pounds, so she has been eating WAY more than 10-12%! She already stopped milk on her own (she's smarter than I am!). Should I give her electrolytes as well as the CD antitoxin since she hasn't quite gotten the hang of drinking water? Should I let her keep grazing as much as she wants? I took her out again and the only thing that slowed her down was the cold. Since the only warning I got was refusing milk (all other behaviour and functions normal), should I just wait a day after the meds to reintroduce milk and trust her to refuse it if she's not ready? Anything I should be on the lookout for? Sure glad I trusted my panic instead of chalking it up to her just not being hungry!

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## happybleats

yes, replace the milk bottles with electros with a pinch of baking soda at the same amount her milk needs to be..keep her off milk for at least 24 hours...see how she feels...C D antitoxin every 4 hours today a bit of daily probios and B complex...she can graze and have hay all she wants...no grain however...
bottle babies will eat themselves sick until they are sick..then they want to eat but cant...it is up to us to only give what they need...10-12% is a starting point...feel her tummy..you want it to be flat but firm not too poochy or sunken in...adjust milk +/- according to how that feels..re weight her weekly and adjust her milk amount...


----------



## still

How is your baby today?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## vincandtricia

We spent all day outside yesterday and she grazed, drank water for the 1st time, and napped. She took about 3 cups of electrolytes throughout the day and about a teaspoon of this weight gain formula that the co-op recommended, along with some minerals. She's still pooping and peeing normally, still completely uninterested in the bottle, even with some karo on the nipple. Her tummy feels fine and she's as active as ever and doesn't seem to be in any distress. We're outside now and she's grazing away. I keep an eye on her herd across the street and will bring her over if they hang close to the gate. I'm not strong enough to follow them across fields and I don't think she is either. I checked on her brother this morning and he is more than twice her size. Even his horns are way more developed! Another odd thing...she is extremely knock kneed on her front legs. It affects her gait, her balance, and her stance when she eats grass. But as under-developed as she is, she is more adventurous, willful, and rambunctious than even kids older than her. She sure has us confused!


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like she could use a BoSe shot which is selenium and Vitamin E.


----------



## vincandtricia

Yeah? Well I'm certainly willing to give it a try. we have the antitoxin to give her as well. Another weird thing she does...she likes to suck on and chew small rocks! Every time I take one from her, she finds another and just lies there contentedly messing with it in her mouth. I thought giving her loose minerals might fill whatever need that makes her do this, but even though she likes the minerals, she prefers having a rock in her mouth. Is this normal?


----------



## ksalvagno

No. That is strange. I would try to encourage the minerals. Have you given her a B Complex shot? If not, she could probably use that too.


----------



## vincandtricia

How far apart should the shots be given? ( b complex, antitoxin, and BoSe.) She still won't take milk but she grazed all day (withnaps) and went after grain for the 1st time. Should I be worried and force her or should I just let her keep on with grass and grains? She still hasn't actually eaten hay, but I will give her fresh hay tomorrow, since it seems like she's going after something new every day.

Thanks again!! I'm learning as I go and ya'll have sure been a huge help!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

You can give them at the same time but do them in different areas.

If she is eating other stuff, I probably wouldn't force the bottle.


----------



## vincandtricia

She actively grazes all day and eats quite a bit of grain. She drinks water, gets her minerals, probiotics, vitamins, dynes, and electrolytes (when her urine is darker), got her antitoxin, is happy and energetic...but she is 2 months old today and only weighs 18 pounds. I weigh her every morning and often at night. The most she has weighed was 19.5 last night, but back to 18 this morning. Am I missing something or is she just the queen of the runts?


----------



## happybleats

if she has tapeworm that will stunt her growth...Cocci stunts growth and sometimes they have internal birth defects we cant see...poor protein absorption..unnaturally small tummy..its really a guessing game once you rule our the obvious reasons...was there a full panel fecal done?


----------



## vincandtricia

No, but there will be. I had researched worming her, but she is too small and too young for the standard wormer. I will absolutely get that panel done and hope for the best. Thank you!! She's an odd little thing and i know i defied nature by forcing her to live, but I love her and want her to have a normal goaty life.


----------



## happybleats

I understand...I wont stop fighting for one to live until they stop fighting..some times we win..sometimes not..but we try :thumbup:
most times you can see tapeworm in the poo...but not always..but the goats growth is stunted, even the horns grow slow...cocci doe snot always show itself through runny poop...but again..slow growth, weight loss ect...hopefully a fecal will give you answers..be sure to ask for cocci..they don't always do it routinely


----------



## vincandtricia

She tested positive for cocci, so she is on treatment. The vet said she is reasonably healthy, otherwise, but will probably always be a small and "special needs" goat. He said she shouldn't be bred, even if she does cycle (although she probably won't cycle) and that rejoining the herd might never be an option for her. We're going to try to reintroduce her by confining her with a mom and new baby when the next batch is born, in the hopes that she will bond with the baby and follow the mom...but we are prepared to build a shelter and keep her as a cherished pet if that doesn't work out. We finally introduced her to our black lab and he is as in love with her as i am, so she wouldn't want for companionship...but we're still calling that Plan B. Plan C would involve getting another small doe, like a pygmy, to keep her company in a separate yard of their own. Whatever happens, we are now confident she will live  And that is due in no small part to your help and guidance. I can't thank you enough for helping me save my sweet little Abby!


----------



## happybleats

good news...im glad she will be fine...I think a small friend would be ideal! : )


----------



## vincandtricia

What breed would be the best companion for her? We can provide a small shelter in an area about 25x15 enclosed in chain link. They'd have easy access to our large yard, too. I'd like something small and calm to be a friend to my headstrong but slightly disabled little girl and, of course, to me. Was thinking one slightly older than Abby, who wasn't bottle raised in a house, so at least one of them would have some experience at being a goat


----------



## happybleats

I would stick with a nigie or pygmy..if your little one has no horns..be sure her companion also has no horns...I would find one close to size and age..or not too much older if you want a weened baby..they will become best friends fast..a wether would be awesome..no hormones to deal with or a young doe..


----------



## vincandtricia

Quick update. Construction for an enclosure and goat barn are well underway and a disbudded, friendly young Nigerian wether will be ready to come home in a few weeks. Abby is finally putting on a little weight, slowly but surely


----------



## happybleats

:fireworks:..thats wonderful news!!! be sure to post pix of the finished pen and her new buddy!!!


----------



## vincandtricia

Another update...Abby hit 10 weeks old yesterday and little to no weight gain after a promising few pounds. So back to the vet today. She is clear of cocci, but has a congenital heart issue...so she got a few shots, including an anabolic steroid, and is now on lixotinic twice a day, with a follow-up in 3 weeks. He expects her to gain by 25% in that time and thinks she might likely grow out of her heart issue. Sounds dire, but he in no way indicated that she won't be ok, was in fact quite upbeat. 
In other news, her Nigerian wether companion, Henry, was born 2 days before her and is ready to come home as soon as we are ready for him. The roof goes on their barn tomorrow and the electricity will be run tomorrow or Friday, with the fence very soon after. 
It hasn't been an easy road, but our little girl is a fighter - feisty, happy, courageous and very, very loved, so more than worth the fight.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like she has a heart murmur. That is great that it is one she can grow out of.


----------



## Kathlene

vincandtricia said:


> I have a Boer doeling, 6 weeks old tomorrow, that I have been bottle feeding since she was born. (She was born too weak to stand, so her mother left her) started with mother's milk by syringe, then a day of electrolytes and nutridrench when she got scours. i moved to whole goat milk, then transitioned her to whole milk when she was 2 weeks old and she has always been a good eater. Introduced fresh hay early and often, but no interest., same with goat feed.Today she ate grass for the 1st time. But this week she has been refusing milk. A few times this week she has eaten with gusto, other times she's eaten after I get her started, but too often she won't eat at all. Her consumption this week is the lowest yet, lower than when she was a week old. Her energy level seems ok and she's not dehydrated, but I am worried. i don't raise goats or know much beyond what i have researched. Is there something I'm missing or something I can do? Or am I worrying for nothing? Thanks in advance for any advice!





vincandtricia said:


> I have a Boer doeling, 6 weeks old tomorrow, that I have been bottle feeding since she was born. (She was born too weak to stand, so her mother left her) started with mother's milk by syringe, then a day of electrolytes and nutridrench when she got scours. i moved to whole goat milk, then transitioned her to whole milk when she was 2 weeks old and she has always been a good eater. Introduced fresh hay early and often, but no interest., same with goat feed.Today she ate grass for the 1st time. But this week she has been refusing milk. A few times this week she has eaten with gusto, other times she's eaten after I get her started, but too often she won't eat at all. Her consumption this week is the lowest yet, lower than when she was a week old. Her energy level seems ok and she's not dehydrated, but I am worried. i don't raise goats or know much beyond what i have researched. Is there something I'm missing or something I can do? Or am I worrying for nothing? Thanks in advance for any advice!


Hello. My baby goat started doing the same. She hasn't ate right all day. Can you please let me know what you did to cure her


----------



## ksalvagno

You would be better off to start your own thread. We also need a lot more details.


----------

